# Which fenders for my 2012 Giant Roam?



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Posting in here since I am obviously a beginner. I tried to ask for help in the Giant section but no luck.

Still a bit of a noob with bikes and such. My Giant Roam 1 is my daily commuter here in Korea and I hate looking like I was wrasslin gators on rainy days. Which one of these fenders would fit my bike? Link below:

Fenders - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States

Here are the wheel specs on the roam:

Wheels 
Rims Giant XC Alloy, Double Wall, 700C 
Hubs Formula Sealed, 32h 
Spokes Stainless Steel 
Tires CST 1272, 700x40

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Does yours have a suspension fork? How about a picture? Also, pics of your fork lowers' arch, if it's a suspension fork, would help, and a picture of your bike's seatstay bridge.

I like full-coverage fenders for a commute bike. That would be either of the Speedshield Tour sets. Alloy fenders are a little more chic, and usually a little more expensive.

On bikes that weren't intended to accept fenders easily, it can be a bit of a pain to install full fenders. However, I do think they work better.

Mountain bike fenders and clip-on fenders are usually a lot easier. Clip-on fenders don't give up a lot in terms of function, but they don't work as well, and adding mud flaps makes them move around a lot. Mountain bike fenders aren't very effective - good for making mountain biking in crappy weather a little more comfortable, but one still gets pretty wet, so they're not that good for riding around town and trying not to look like a hobo.


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

I looked up your bike and it looks like you have a front fork and no standard fender mounts. This means you'd likely need to use a universal solution like this:

Fenders SpeedezHybrid/ Touring

FYI - I've used the 26" version of these fenders quite successfully on my commuter bike. The only thing I don't like about them are the rubber straps you use to mount the fender to the frame + fork. I tossed those in the parts bin and used some heavy duty zip ties instead. They've held without issue for a year now.


----------



## spaceboyllb (Mar 12, 2012)

I hate fenders on a sunny day so i hear you on this. Depends on what look you're going for, but i love sks fenders. 

PDW also makes some options that you can keep in your bag when not in use.


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, you all have been very helpful!


----------

